

Facebook will disappear in the next 5 years – here’s what will replace it - naomismith
http://postdesk.com/facebook-disappear-die-5-years-competitor

======
droithomme
> "We recommend you connect with Facebook to read, discuss and debate this
> article on PostDesk. Log In with Facebook. Don't have Facebook? Log In or
> create an account manually."

(User presses close button and moves on.)

~~~
timwoj
Is that what all that white space in the article was? With Adblock on, it
rendered very oddly.

------
Flenser
"Facebook _will disappear_ in the next 5 years – but more importantly, here’s
what will replace it We speak to the analyst, Eric Jackson ..... In the piece,
entitled ‘Here’s why Google and Facebook _might completely disappear_ in the
next five years‘, Jackson writes"

why let a qualifier get in the way of a good headline.

------
PeterMcCanney
What's marvelous about this article is the size of the Popups and slide-ins
demanding that you sign in with facebook before reading the article...

~~~
ishansharma
I came here to say exactly this! They even have a "Connect with Facebook"
button and pitch above everything else! Genius!

------
obeattie
An article about what I assume to be a FB killer that requires a FB login.
Yep.

Edit: Oh, and it also has a grammatical error in the subhead ("it's"). _moves
on_

------
motters
I will not read anything which demands that I log in with Facebook. I don't
have a Facebook account, and have no intention of obtaining one.

~~~
jbarker23
Uhm... from the website: "Don't have Facebook? Log In or create an account
manually."

~~~
towelrod
There is also a "continue without logging in" link.

------
Jabbles
Was there any content in that article at all? Any evidence that facebook won't
go "more mobile"?

~~~
andyjohnson0
None. Its completely facile. A link-bait promotion piece for some second-rate
analyst.

 _"Facebook is likely to disappear is the next, third generation of the web -
which will be dominated by 'mobile', simply because mobile is not in it's
DNA."_

This doesn't _mean_ anything. Theres nothing there.

Facebook has a lot of money and smart people. If mobile is getting big then
those smart people will use that money to hire people that understand mobile
and build-out products using mobile technology. Thats all.

Maybe they'll be successful, maybe they wont. But inventing some concept of
metaphorical corporate DNA that can somehow have mobile 'in it' is just
idiotic.

------
shreyaskulkarni
Is this guy an analyst or an oracle? The way he predicts all this gloom and
doom, with the gory details of how the killer would emerge and how facebook
will fail to detect it, etc etc all sounds like some judgement day crap.

Nostradamus thou hath reborne.

------
jinushaun
I really wish people would stop talking about MySpace like it was some great
thing that was going to be as big as Google or Amazon, and that the implosion
took everyone by surprise. It wasn't.

~~~
rsanchez1
They're just saying that based on the hype that all their teenage children
made back when MySpace was their thing and it's "style as you want" method
made for horrible page after horrible page made for teens.

------
StavrosK
That site will disappear in the next few months, and will be replaced with
something less obnoxious.

------
Tichy
Posted for the irony, I suppose.

------
rsanchez1
Blaming problems on DNA is lazy for both people and companies. We have higher
mental faculties to surpass the shortcomings of our DNA and "human nature",
the scapegoat that everyone loves, and Zuckerberg has teams of people with
higher mental faculties (higher than most) to shore up Facebook's mobile
strategy.

Besides, what does DNA even mean for companies? Nintendo started out in Japan
almost 100 years before the NES was launched. I'm sure that had this analyst
been there when the NES launched, he would've dismissed it as a product doomed
to fail because video games were not in Nintendo's "DNA".

Linkbait is what this article was.

